# Need 87 HB vacuum diagram



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I have found a lot of the vacuum diagrams from the books but I actually seen one on the web that was color coded and easy to read. My hoses are as old as the truck and they all need to be replaced asap. I thought these things were supposed to idle high when cold but it doesn't and now wants to cut off on me at random times because ( I am assuming) the vacuum problem. I am also dumping fuel and I already know I am throwing a MAF sensor code which I need to hurry up and get. 


If anybody can help me find this color coded diagram I have seen where it shows the front of the motor then I would highly appreciate it. Im just too retarded to read other vacuum diagrams on here. Thanks!!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

NEVERMIND!!! FOUND IT!!!

http://nissannut.com/projects/z24i_fuel_injection/z24_vacumn_piping.PNG


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

OK I run into a dilemma. There are vac hoses on the bottom of the air cleaner and I dont know what goes where because my diagram doesn't show it. Anybody have an idea?


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Ok once again nvm I figured it out. But that round part that is next to the vapor canister is making a gurgling noise. It didnt make this noise until I fixed all the vacuum hoses. Any ideas?


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Any ideas?! Need help fast!


----------

